# 30 creepiest trees on Earth



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Visually interesting and could help inspire your haunt.

http://www.environmentalgraffiti.com/featured/30-creepiest-trees-on-earth-pics/1381


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

There are some really beautiful shots in there.


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

very cool


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Trees are marvelous. I've never seen a grass tree before.


----------

